# Durable Cycling Bibs



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been using Pearl Izumi bibs for years and they have always served me well, but this last pair has been wearing remarkably quickly on the inner thighs. I used my previous pair of PI bibs for three seasons and they are worn less than the new pair I've used about a month. At this rate, I will need a new pair of bibs next month.

I need to find some bibs that don't wear so quickly and don't cost $300. Any suggestions?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have good success with Assos. T.Equipe in summer and T.Tiburu in the fall/winter/spring.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think Assos may be out of my price range. I'd hate to buy a $300 pair of bibs, then have them wear out in a few months or be damaged when I sit down on a rock or log.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the T.Equipes are less than $200 in many places. I have a pair that will have the chamois wear out before the fabric even shows signs of wear. They're a couple years old now and have seen quite a bit of saddle time. It's worth a try. Sell them on ebay if you don't like them.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

first it's wear... now it's damaged. Damaged...what you gonna do?

Wear... proper fit, I found that slightly loose bib shorts wear faster then tight.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

spdntrxi said:


> first it's wear... now it's damaged. Damaged...what you gonna do?
> 
> Wear... proper fit, I found that slightly loose bib shorts wear faster then tight.



Well, I explained how the shorts are _wearing_ inside the thighs and mentioned the shorts being _damaged_ by sitting on things like logs and rocks, that's why I was asking for suggestions for durable cycling bibs. 

Even though I prefer my cycling bibs extra baggy, this particular pair is a tight fit. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

extra baggy? really? doesn't the chamois move around on you? Either way, I love my assos. They can be had for as little as $120

Men's Padded Cycling Bib Shorts Sale - Cheapest Prices Online | ASSOS Official Factory Outlet

cmn


----------



## cking17 (Mar 8, 2002)

Check Voler. They last, are made in USA, have a slew of choices, and don't break the bank.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

cnardone said:


> extra baggy? really? doesn't the chamois move around on you? Either way, I love my assos. They can be had for as little as $120
> 
> Men's Padded Cycling Bib Shorts Sale - Cheapest Prices Online | ASSOS Official Factory Outlet
> 
> cmn


cnardone, maybe you should get a commission. I avoided Assos because of the price for a long time. After clicking your link I decided that I could tolerate the outlet prices and placed an order for the F Mille bibs. My current favorite bibs are the DeSoto 400 Miles bibs so I am interested to see how they stack up


----------

